# Where to get a dove in the Tulsa area?



## lsanii (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi everyone-

New to the forum here, live in Atlanta, and a bird owner (2 King parrots). I recently had a friend in the SF bay area rescue 2 abandoned doves and through help and guidance of the Mickaboo Companion Bird Rescue in the area, is adopting them. 

My mother in Tulsa, OK has expressed an interest in doves before and when I passed on info to her about these rescue doves, she now really wants a dove (or maybe two).

We had parakeets growing up, so she is comfortable around birds. Currently there are no pets in the house.

Is there a resource for her in the Tulsa area for doves? I don't want her to resort to a breeder but sitting here in Atlanta Googling things I can't find much for Tulsa.

Please help!
Laurie


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Doves in Oklahoma*

I found a few doves for sale in Oklahoma. See if this links work:

http://lawton.ebayclassifieds.com/birds/duncan/tangerine-ringneck-doves/?ad=18754273&msg=OUT_OF_AREA

I also found this rescue Diamond Dove in need of a home:

http://tulsa.craigslist.org/pet/3225543280.html


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

If she gets doves, it might be nice for her to get two hens. I have all hens (diamonds) right now and it is so much more peaceful than having boys around.


----------

